# How much to getr by per annum ?



## peter dennett (Jan 28, 2010)

Hi Folks
Not a new question I know but its a while since I last asked and my circumstances have changed - my "partner" of 10 years is playing away so I now want to get over as soon as practical to start my new life. Not a sudden impulse but now no reason to stay in grey dreary UK.
I am 49, not a big party animal so would be living sensibly, not frittering my pennies.
I would be renting somewhere around Paphos .
Please give me an honest view although I could use some good news just now


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi Peter,
If you were to rent a one bedroom apartment to start with at around 300euros per month for everything else you can more or less reckon on what you would need to live on in the Uk.
Some things are much cheaper here while others are more expensive but it roughly works out the same in the end.
The one extra that you would need to factor in is health insurance as you would not be in reciept of UK retirement pension so unless you are paying into the social fund via work you would not be entitled to full free health care.

Veronica


----------



## peter dennett (Jan 28, 2010)

thanks for that Veronica. Be nice to meet up with you and the other forumites one day- really hope I get to achieve the dream before too long


----------

